

The Ethics of Random Clinical Trials   - cwan
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/12/the-ethics-of-random-clinical-trials.html

======
jellicle
For what it's worth, as a general rule any research done on human subjects -
this would count - must not cause (much) harm to any group of subjects.

So, for example, if it became clear during the study that either group of
subjects in the study were doing materially worse than the other, there would
have to be a review to determine whether the study should be stopped. That
would be normal practice in any sort of medical study.

I do not know if NYC's Homeless Services department operates under similar
rules or not. It says CUNY is participating and almost certainly CUNY does
have an IRB that has signed off on this, with whatever conditions it thought
appropriate.

